# john deere frame mod



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

i got a L111 jd riding mower (homeowners ed.) i would like to put a front snow blade on it but i am unsure about the frame being bent under a load. 20 hp twin should be enough grunt.has anyone cross membered a frame or boxed in a frame you think it would help?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

No need to mod the frame. The easiest way is to install a hitch ball at the rear to pull trailers with. Attach your snow plow to the hitch in the rear of the tractor. The push bar will extend under the tractor and out front where you can attach your blade. Turn the hitch ball upside down and extend your push beam under the tractor out in front to the blade.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

I doubt youll need it.

I plow with my Cub Cadet 100 and John Deere l130 no problem


----------

